
Ask HN: What challenges facing soceity seem the most pressing to you? - rblion
I&#x27;ve been reading a lot of books and watching a lot of documentaries about history, anthropology, archaeology lately. I&#x27;ve even started to play Civilization VI. Going back to school for this field is even on the table right now, it is that interesting to me.<p>Technology has been the engine that has driven civilization forward since the beginning with the application of fire to stay warm, ward off predators, cook meat. These factors drove brain development, the first cave paintings, eventually the extinction of many other competing apex species.<p>Now it&#x27;s just us and everything and everyone is at our mercy it seems. Yet we are still working out a lot of our collective problems within ourselves and each other.<p>I read a Warren Buffet quote recently that really stood out to me for some reason. &#x27;If we learn anything from history, it&#x27;s that we don&#x27;t learn from history.&#x27;<p>Anyways, I&#x27;d love to hear what you see when you look at the history of the world and where we are headed next.
======
mindcrime
Climate change is clearly one of the most pressing, IMO. And it relates to a
number of the other pressing issues, including poverty, disease, hunger,
access to fresh water, etc.

Anyway, for another take on the various "global issues" facing society, see:

[http://www.un.org/en/sections/issues-depth/global-issues-
ove...](http://www.un.org/en/sections/issues-depth/global-issues-overview/)

~~~
rblion
Yes, this is like the bedrock issue. It's the byproduct of all our collective
progress during the Renaissance and Enlightenment, all that led to the science
and industry that helped us reach this far and also destroy so much.

Thanks, this is a great list to look into and study over the next few days.

